# 2022 Secret Santa



## Phil Pascoe

First of all, if someone else wishes to take this over, they are welcome.

Did anyone outside the UK have any problems last year with customs, import taxes, couriers etc?

If anyone outside the UK is interested in joining in, contact me on phildotpascoeatskydotcom.
Please keep to emails and not conversations, it makes the whole process so much easier come the time - I specifically asked for emails last year and still got fourteen out of thirty as conversations - it's not so important at this stage, but I'd like to start as I'd like to carry on.
I can get any people interested sorted a couple of months before the rest to allow for cheaper delivery to be organised - no need for a stampede, there's plenty of time yet but people can start thinking.
For everyone else I'll start organising it at the beginning of October, to draw at the beginning of November so as to leave about six weeks making/buying time.

And no, I'm not taking bribes to draw you with Lefley.


----------



## Phil Pascoe

Bump.


----------



## Jamesc

Hi Phil,

I am definately in again this year. Thanks again for organising it all.

JAmes


----------



## Garno

Phil just a heads up mate,

I posted to Lefley on the 23rd November and he got it on 24th December and that was first class. Customs opened the gift but accepted it as a gift and there was no charges levied on it. I would suggest whoever sends to him this year leaves it no later 16th November to send out.
Incoming from Canada to here took a week and no interference from customs.
Postage cost is another thing to take into account, we paid appx 3x what the cost would of been had we posted to the UK.

If no one can be chosen for Lefly I would be more than happy to be paired with him again, however it is only fair someone else is given the opportunity this year.

Take care mate

Gary


----------



## Phil Pascoe

You have an email.


----------



## Stigmorgan

I dont mind posting to outside UK. I think it's safe to say that after last year everyone wants @Lefley


----------



## akirk

Back on the list for this year please...
Happy to post anywhere


----------



## Droogs

ditto
do I need to resend details?


----------



## Garno

Phil Pascoe said:


> You have an email.



Just sent a reply mate


----------



## Garno

Stigmorgan said:


> I dont mind posting to outside UK. I think it's safe to say that after last year everyone wants @Lefley



That was our very first delve into foreign lands and I am sure @Lefley will agree it was a 100% success. 
Last year had some fantastic gifts sent out and it was an absolute pleasure to be part of the whole experience, it would be nice if all of last years entrants took part this year along with others who have seen the photo's.


----------



## Phil Pascoe

It's early yet to think about ours - I'll start pestering at the end of September.
I'm concerned only for anyone here or abroad that is prepared to swap so as to give plenty of time to arrange cheaper P&P.


----------



## Stigmorgan

Garno said:


> That was our very first delve into foreign lands and I am sure @Lefley will agree it was a 100% success.
> Last year had some fantastic gifts sent out and it was an absolute pleasure to be part of the whole experience, it would be nice if all of last years entrants took part this year along with others who have seen the photo's.


100% , all the gifts were amazing, I absolutely loved mine.


----------



## Torx

Is this things folks make and send to one another?


----------



## --Tom--

After missing it last year keen to be back in this time round, gifts from prior two years have been in fairly regular use since received, and knowing they were made by someone adds to the enjoyment.


----------



## Trainee neophyte

Because of my complete lack of time (and ability), I'm going to work backwards. _If_ I can produce anything of worth, I will volunteer. Best get started...

Pen blanks are a thing, aren't they?


----------



## Stigmorgan

Torx said:


> Is this things folks make and send to one another?


Yes, participants add to the interests section of their profile so the person who gets them can have an idea of what to send, here's the photo thread we all showed off our gifts 2021 Secret Santa Photos.


----------



## Lefley

Garno said:


> Garno said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was our very first delve into foreign lands and I am sure @Lefley will agree it was a 100% success.
> Last year had some fantastic gifts sent out and it was an absolute pleasure to be part of the whole experience, it would be nice if all of last years entrants took part this year along with others who have seen the photo's.
Click to expand...

I’M IN!

And if I don’t get Garno this year, we’ll, I never forget friends.
and may I say, secret Santa start up in july, just what I need , now I have time to schedule and make something. Been working way to much. 
How has everyone been! I had one goal this year and it was to learn how to airbrush, a new friend from England sent me some dvds to start, regrettably I’ve been too busy with work and wife's illness to view yet, but I’ll get to it.


----------



## Stigmorgan

Bump


----------



## Phil Pascoe

Funny, it just that moment crossed my mind.


----------



## Stigmorgan

Phil Pascoe said:


> Funny, it just that moment crossed my mind.


Well I figure it don't hurt to get people thinking about it early


----------



## Garno

Stigmorgan said:


> Well I figure it don't hurt to get people thinking about it early



I've been thinking about it since boxing day


----------



## Stigmorgan

Garno said:


> I've been thinking about it since boxing day


I wonder why


----------



## Phil Pascoe

I have A Kirk, Droogs and Garno as being OK with being drawn with Lefley. I aim to get this part of the draw done at the end of the month to allow cheaper P&P to be sorted out.

Are there any other foreign members wishing to enter, or is there anyone else here wishing to be put in the draw with Lefley? The draw is totally fair - I don't do it.

I will have people's info again please as I can keep all the info in one place and things do occasionally change. This applies to everyone, not just these few. Please, please, keep to emails - last year I specifically asked for emails only and still got 14 out of 30 lots of details come through as conversations (which is an unnecessary complication).

So ...
1/ Your user name,
2/ Your name and postal address (inc. postcode),
3/ A brief summary of your interests - some of which may of course lie outside of woodworking, and
4/ Whether you are right or left handed.

EMAILS ONLY please, to phildotpascoeatskydotcom, I wish to forward details lock stock and barrel without any editing (or having to search PMs for them.) 

Feel free to ask any questions, but please keep them in a separate email to your details. If you wish e.g. not to drawn with a turner or maybe only to be drawn with a turner (or indeed any particular member - it has happened before) please let me know, it can be arranged.


----------



## --Tom--

Thanks for organising again Phil, I’d be happy to post overseas.


----------



## bp122

In this year. Loved last two years!


----------



## Phil Pascoe

Overseas
....................................

Stigmorgan
A Kirk
Garno
Droogs
bp122
--tom--


----------



## Stigmorgan

Erm excuse me Mr @Phil Pascoe but I think you'll find I should be at the top of that list for lefley


----------



## Garno

Details sent


----------



## HamsterJam

Garno said:


> … it would be nice if all of last years entrants took part this year along with others who have seen the photo's.


Really sorry but having participated for the first time last year, I’ll have to pass this year - We’ve just moved house and my gear is stacked up in cardboard boxes until I have built a workshop. Looking forward to Christmas 2023.


----------



## Fitzroy

@Phil Pascoe Think i've gotten confused. Are you looking just for overseas willing participants at the moment, or are you wanting all participants to get their name in the hat now?


----------



## Phil Pascoe

For the moment I'm just trying to get Lefley's draw out of the way to allow them time to arrange cheaper foreign P&P.


----------



## Phil Pascoe

I shall draw for the person to pair with Lefley on August 31st, so if anyone else is thinking about it, think.


----------



## Lefley

Phil Pascoe said:


> I shall draw for the person to pair with Lefley on August 31st, so if anyone else is thinking about it, think.


----------



## --Tom--

Phil Pascoe said:


> I shall draw for the person to pair with Lefley on August 31st, so if anyone else is thinking about it, think.


Hopefully you have my email sent last night


----------



## Phil Pascoe

I have.


----------



## Lefley

Garno said:


> Details sent


My fingers are crossed!


----------



## Garno

Lefley said:


> My fingers are crossed!



As are mine


----------



## Stigmorgan

Oh I see, picking favourites now are we


----------



## Phil Pascoe

Bump.


----------



## Phil Pascoe

It's done, a sort of double blind, by my loved one. Garno.


----------



## Stigmorgan




----------



## Lefley

Stigmorgan said:


>


I’m sending out warm up secret Santa gifts to the ones that were close!


----------



## Droogs

good, reckon we will be needing the extra fuel by december 
can you send me a large log


----------



## Phil Pascoe

Ideally a very large log. Of bird's eye maple.


----------



## Lefley

Droogs said:


> good, reckon we will be needing the extra fuel by december
> can you send me a large log


How about a pint of Canadian rye! That will keep you warm!


----------



## Phil Pascoe

We do have the real stuff, you know.


----------



## Lefley

Phil Pascoe said:


> We do have the real stuff, you know.


That’s why I put Canadian rye. I could just imagine the flak and comments if I said Canadian whisky! And after googling, and seeing your whisky measurements, a dram? What’s with that! I had to covert that. To ounces. Only 5/8 of an ounce, a drink over here has to have 1 1/4 ounce in it to be a single, so a double would be 4 drams !


----------



## Lefley

Phil Pascoe said:


> Ideally a very large log. Of bird's eye maple.


I would if I could ship it, lol!


----------



## Phil Pascoe

Lefley said:


> That’s why I put Canadian rye. I could just imagine the flak and comments if I said Canadian whisky! And after googling, and seeing your whisky measurements, a dram? What’s with that! I had to covert that. To ounces. Only 5/8 of an ounce, a drink over here has to have 1 1/4 ounce in it to be a single, so a double would be 4 drams !


We only use drams in a literary sense, we use metric (by law) - 25cl single. We used to use gills - a measure was a sixth of a gill, a gill being a quarter of a pint. So 24 gills to the pint.


----------



## Lefley

So if you go to bar (pub) and order a shot of whisky , you would get an ounce and a 1/4 here. 1/3 of a gill there. Lucky I only drink beer on occasion , a pint is a pint!


----------



## Lefley

I’ve been trying to figure out what we have in Canada and you guys don’t have a lot of in England, ie Maple syrup. Our corn made rye whisky! Birds eye maple in back yard! Maple Burl every where! Yellow cedar (actually Cyprus)Burl when the loggers don’t throw it out.


----------



## Phil Pascoe

Lefley said:


> Lucky I only drink beer on occasion , a pint is a pint!


A proper pint or an American pint?


----------



## Garno

Can't wait til crimbo, really am looking forward to it this year 

Anyone know who the lucky so and so was who got drawn to have @Lefley as this years not so secret Santa? ............................ Oh wait a second it was me ..........


----------



## Droogs

@Garno


----------



## Stigmorgan

Bump


----------



## Phil Pascoe

I shall start to bump in earnest at the end of the month, aiming to do the draw at the very end of October, so as to leave five or six weeks to sort out the gifts.


----------



## Escudo

Hello Cats,

Sitting in the workshop this afternoon my mind turned to this years Secret Santa.

Phil, thanks for organising again, please count me in. Glad to be involved again in this fun event.

Cheers,

Tony.


----------



## Phil Pascoe

It starts in earnest. Some people's addresses and interests change, so please email me - phildotpascoeatsky.com - with

1/ your user name,
2/ your name, address and importantly, your postcode,
3/ a brief summary of your interests (which can also be outside woodworking), and
4/ whether you are right or left handed.

The purpose of my wanting emails with this information only is so that they can be forwarded lock stock and barrel, without any editing. Feel free to ask any other questions but put them in a separate email along with anything else. If you have any requests - someone has already asked for a non turner, and someone once asked not to be drawn to give to or recieve from a particular member - it's much easier arranged from the outset.

I specifically require emails, not conversations : for this purpose conversations are a bloody nuisance, waste time and increase the likelihood of cockups (something to which I have no natural immunity). I asked for emails last year and still got 14 out of 30 lots of information come through as conversations. It's not a difficult request with which to comply, so I'll start at the beginning and not reply to conversations. There's enough involved without people's complicating it.
I aim to do the draw at the end of October, to allow about six weeks before posting in mid December.

Phil.


----------



## Fitzroy

I’m in, so long as I can make stuff out of sawn up sleepers, I’ll get you and email Phil.


----------



## Stigmorgan

Is it sad that I'm already excited for this? Been trying to think of what to make for weeks already.

Email sent @Phil Pascoe


----------



## Phil Pascoe

Thanks, Stig and A Kirk.


----------



## Phil Pascoe

We seem to have hordes of new members. Don't be shy, people, look at (advanced search) previous years for ideas and enter - it's far easier to run with plenty of people.


----------



## --Tom--

Looking forward to this


----------



## Lefley

Is it technically okay to send a good bottle of Canadian Whisky Over to England or is that just sacrilege as all Brits believe whisky comes from Scotland!

Canadian whisky was first distilled in 1786!


----------



## akirk

Lefley said:


> Is it technically okay to send a good bottle of Canadian Whisky Over to England or is that just sacrilege as all Brits believe whisky comes from Scotland!
> 
> Canadian whisky was first distilled in 1786!


I guess that depends on the recipient 
Whisky is made in many places around the world, and for example some of the best comes from Japan. I have a lot of scottish whisky but also Japanese / English / Welsh. Technically it is only Scotch if from Scotland, other than that it is all about quality and the open-mind of the recipient...


----------



## Droogs

Lefley said:


> Is it technically okay to send a good bottle of Canadian Whisky Over to England or is that just sacrilege as all Brits believe whisky comes from Scotland!
> 
> Canadian whisky was first distilled in 1786!


By Scotsman James Grant lol


----------



## Phil Pascoe

Lefley said:


> Is it technically okay to send a good bottle of Canadian Whisky Over to England or is that just sacrilege as all Brits believe whisky comes from Scotland!
> 
> Canadian whisky was first distilled in 1786!


Bushmills (N. I.) was licenced in 1608.


----------



## SVB

Thanks Phil - email sent. 

simon.


----------



## --Tom--

Guess the emails from the lefley draw are still good or would you rather a fresh one?


----------



## Phil Pascoe

Yes, it's ok I've got them from Lefley's draw.


----------



## Phil Pascoe

A good point - there may well postal strikes looming before Xmas, which will affect other couriers. Don't leave things too close to the day to post.


----------



## Phil Pascoe

Come on, reticence is not a virtue.


----------



## Jamesc

Hi Phil,
Email sent - I am in again. Now just have to work out what to make


----------



## Phil Pascoe

Bump of the day.


----------



## Phil Pascoe

I have about ten ........... only another twenty or so to go.


----------



## Phil Pascoe

Bump.


----------



## Stigmorgan

Bump. Come on guys what are you waiting for? At the rate Royal Mail are striking we're gonna need to get stuff made and posted out next week to have any chance of it arriving on time


----------



## Phil Pascoe

Don't be shy! We need a lot more.


----------



## Stigmorgan

Come on guys, there no point if there's only a handful of us doing it


----------



## Adam W.

Well.......what can I say?

I feel seriously hard done by, as I was first in the queue for Lefley and his bottle of maple syrup.

Anyways, putting hard feelings aside in the spirit of christmas......I shall enter the krissy santa thingy again, regardless. 

And no, whoever it is I'm paired with, you won't receive a gilded and polychromed fan vault this year either.


----------



## akirk

Adam W. said:


> And no, whoever it is I'm paired with, you won't receive a gilded and polychromed fan vault this year either.


That is okay - one of those beautiful chairs would be fine - though if you could manage 12 to go around the table, it would be more convenient! (Not totally sure that they fit with a Georgian mahogany table, so you might need to provide the table as well )


----------



## bp122

Sorry if it had been covered, @Phil Pascoe , but I sent my details to you via email for Lefley's draw. Does that mean I have to do that again for the main draw?


----------



## Droogs

Adam W. said:


> Well.......what can I say?
> 
> I feel seriously hard done by, as I was first in the queue for Lefley and his bottle of maple syrup.
> 
> Anyways, putting hard feelings aside in the spirit of christmas......I shall enter the krissy santa thingy again, regardless.
> 
> And no, whoever it is I'm paired with, you won't receive a gilded and polychromed fan vault this year either.


How about 8 cabinet doors (frame and panel) with oak lancet Gothic arches with trefoil and copper trellis inserts with copper leaf gilded Ogee trim and 7 drawers to match? Just to save me doing them for the kitchen cabinets I've been fitting


----------



## SVB

@Phil / Admin,

I wonder if it is possible to put something on the main forum thread to signpost this- I wonder if being tucked away in general ‘ off-topic will limit uptake?


----------



## Phil Pascoe

bp122 said:


> Sorry if it had been covered, @Phil Pascoe , but I sent my details to you via email for Lefley's draw. Does that mean I have to do that again for the main draw?


I have everyone's details from Lefley's draw.


----------



## Phil Pascoe

SVB said:


> @Phil / Admin,
> 
> I wonder if it is possible to put something on the main forum thread to signpost this- I wonder if being tucked away in general ‘ off-topic will limit uptake?


I think it gets bumped often enough.


----------



## Stigmorgan

Bumpety bump  only 72 days to Christmas


----------



## Stigmorgan

Morning bumbety bump


----------



## Stigmorgan

Only 70 days left


----------



## Fitzroy

I think we may need to go door to door rustling up business soon folks!


----------



## SVB

Phil - when is cut off / draw so I know who I’ll have to make stuff for?

Thanks, Simon.


----------



## Phil Pascoe

I aim to do the draw by the end of the month, so as to leave four or five weeks to get the gift sorted. It looks like we'll be well down on numbers this year.


----------



## Fitzroy

Small and exclusive!


----------



## scooby

With regret, I won't be able to participate this year. Ive been snowed under with work (something I'm grateful for) and a few other issues have left me with no workshop time for the last few months. This is unlikely to change for a few months.
Last years was excellent and I'd highly advise anyone who is unsure about taking part to do so.
Once again, I'm looking forward to seeing the photos of everyones gifts on Christmas Day.


----------



## Phil Pascoe

I have so far -
me, of course,
two already drawn
bp122
droogs
stigmorgan
-Tom_
Rodpr
akirk
Fitzroy
SVB
Jamesc
Escudo
thetyreman

If I've missed anyone, let me know. We're struggling a bit this year.


----------



## thetyreman

count me in then!


----------



## Phil Pascoe

I look forward to your updated details.


----------



## Phil Pascoe

Down by a half on last year. Come on, people!


----------



## HamsterJam

Hi Phil, 
I joined in last year for the first time but a house move at end of July has left me workshopless (is that even a word?) and all my tools are still in boxes.
I hope to have the new workshop completed soon but I doubt in time to make anything for Secret Santa.
I am happy to join in but it will have to be something I purchase.


----------



## Phil Pascoe

All are welcome, feel free.


----------



## Stigmorgan

It's the thought that counts


----------



## Phil Pascoe

I shall do the draw on Tuesday. It's going to be quiet year.


----------



## Phil Pascoe

Oh, do come on, people. Take the plunge, new members, and look at past year's S/S's for inspiration. No pain no gain!


----------



## Stigmorgan

Come on guys it doesn't have to be something you've made, it can be a purchased gift if you don't have time to make.


----------



## stuckinthemud

Go on then, really enjoyed last year


----------



## Stigmorgan

Come on guys/gals last chance to join in before phil asigns names, pretty poor turn out this year, only 14 people


----------



## Phil Pascoe

Phil Pascoe said:


> I have so far -
> me, of course,
> two already drawn
> bp122
> droogs
> stigmorgan
> -Tom_
> Rodpr
> akirk
> Fitzroy
> SVB
> Jamesc
> Escudo
> thetyreman


stuckinthemud
hamsterjam


----------



## Phil Pascoe

Everyone will be notified by this evening. Any late entrants (I live in hope)?


----------



## Phil Pascoe

Someone earlier in the year asked specifically not to be drawn to give to a turner, unfortunately I can't find the email. If it was you could you let me know before I draw, please.


----------



## Stigmorgan




----------



## --Tom--

Looking forward to getting into the workshop for this


----------



## Phil Pascoe

Phil Pascoe said:


> Someone earlier in the year asked specifically not to be drawn to give to a turner, unfortunately I can't find the email. If it was you could you let me know before I draw, please.


I think I sorted that one.


----------



## Phil Pascoe

Tis done. If for any reason you haven't received your details, please let me know.


----------



## stuckinthemud

Got mine, let the stalking begin!


----------



## Stigmorgan

Got mine


----------



## HamsterJam

Thanks Phil - details received.


----------



## Phil Pascoe

I assume everyone has their details, if not contact me pdq.


----------



## --Tom--

Received and busy thinking, thanks Phil


----------



## Fitzroy

Received, stalking complete, idea landed, planning has begun. But with the workshop currently looking like a hoarder moved in, due to insulating, it’ll be a few weeks before I can start making.


----------



## Stigmorgan

I have absolutely no idea what to do or get for my poor victim


----------



## stuckinthemud

Taken a week but found the pattern I need


----------



## bp122

Sorry, was away on a holiday. 

Received, with thanks.


----------



## Garno

It is now official.

My not so Secret Santa gift to Canada has been completed and posted first class signed for. Now I can relax


----------



## Phil Pascoe

Postal strikes -

9th, 11th, 14th, 15th, 23rd and 24th December.

You should all be thinking about about getting your gift off now, especially if using R.M.


----------



## stuckinthemud

I’m a long way from finishing mine.


----------



## Stigmorgan

stuckinthemud said:


> I’m a long way from finishing mine.


You're not alone mate, I got seriously stuck trying to find what to do and only started it last week


----------



## stuckinthemud

Misjudged how long it’d take to make v how much time I can get in the workshop to actually make it!


----------



## Stigmorgan

stuckinthemud said:


> Misjudged how long it’d take to make v how much time I can get in the workshop to actually make it!


Easily done unfortunately


----------



## thetyreman

I need to get a move on


----------



## Garno

stuckinthemud said:


> Misjudged how long it’d take to make v how much time I can get in the workshop to actually make it!


The days just seemed to fly by, I got mine posted at the last minute in spite of months of notice. 
Scary this year with the amount of days RM are striking.


----------



## Fitzroy

I’m on prototype number 2, think I’ve worked the wrinkles out but need some stuff delivered before I can crack on. It’ll be an 11th hour courier as always.


----------



## Phil Pascoe

It would be good if everyone can notify me when theirs has been sent so that I know whom to hound at the end.


----------



## Phil Pascoe

Tempus fugit ...


----------



## Garno

It most certainly does


----------



## HamsterJam

I received mine yesterday- thank you Santa


----------



## Phil Pascoe

^ I've logged this one. If everyone could could email me when they send and receive their gifts it will make it easier for me to log.


----------



## Fitzroy

I've a courier booked for the 11th hour on the 23rd Dec, it will be done by then or it'll be a lump of wood in a box.


----------



## Fitzroy

All materials received and parts prototyped, time to start building. Bitten off more than I can chew once again, but that’s half the fun, right!


----------



## Jamesc

I've been in the workshop all weekend, one ,more bit to go. Hopefully it will be finished today. Like Fitzeoy I have bitten off more than I planned. I thought it would be a simple project!


----------



## Stigmorgan

Same boat here, my project failed so now have to go with plan B


----------



## akirk

all bits and wood in workshop, now just need to do it!


----------



## stuckinthemud

I’m with Fitzroy, got the roughing out done, just got the actual shaping, sanding, and finishing. D’you think a roughed out carving blank and a set of instructions is going to be OK?


----------



## Phil Pascoe

Only you can know.


----------



## Garno

stuckinthemud said:


> I’m with Fitzroy, got the roughing out done, just got the actual shaping, sanding, and finishing. D’you think a roughed out carving blank and a set of instructions is going to be OK?


Probably would if you also included some starting chisels and stuff


----------



## Stigmorgan

Fingers crossed mine will be ready to post by Thursday latest.


----------



## Jamesc

I got mine done - It actually went quite smoootly once I got going. In the post and on it's way


----------



## --Tom--

The last 8 weeks haven’t been the best, have a plan, have materials, just need it to not go wrong now


----------



## thetyreman

mine's in the post now


----------



## Phil Pascoe

The last date for posting 2nd class R.M. was yesterday, apparently, and they are on strike 23/12 and 24/12, so it's probably wise if all you slowcoaches use a courier.


----------



## SVB

Mine went today to my s/s target. RM 1st class so fingers crossed they step away from the brazier long enough to drop it off for me!


----------



## Phil Pascoe

Mine has gone.


----------



## bp122

Mine will be finished by Friday and posted / couriered on Friday or Saturday. 

Seriously, it's like someone tricked the time and gave only 3 hours a day in December!


----------



## Stigmorgan

Just got mine sent, post office says it will arrive on time.


----------



## Escudo

Greetings forum friends,

I posted my gift at lunchtime today, on it's way North. I used a parcel firm and it should arrive at the weekend/early next week.

Look forward to seeing all the gifts in due course, always exciting and interesting. Hopefully, I have drawn Karl Holtey out of the hat this year. 

Merry Christmas,

Tony (Escudo)


----------



## Phil Pascoe

DHL - last posting for Xmas is tomorrow.


----------



## Garno

Phil Pascoe said:


> DHL - last posting for Xmas is tomorrow.


Wow 8 days


----------



## akirk

mine should be posted tomorrow, now finished…
will probably send Special Delivery as that is still being prioritised by Royal Mail


----------



## Lefley

Phil Pascoe said:


> DHL - last posting for Xmas is tomorrow.


WHAT! mine has landed in UK. with second box Landing tommorrow they say! hopefully the Royal Post doesn't sit on it with job action !


----------



## Phil Pascoe

It's understandable. The couriers are run ragged because of the R.M. strikes.


----------



## Lefley

Phil Pascoe said:


> It's understandable. The couriers are run ragged because of the R.M. strikes.


well sometimes it takes job action to get a decent living wage. but here in Canada these Government employees with all there benefits and retirement packages doing a job that requires zero education making more than me in there life times. i think they are a little out of touch of the recession proof jobs they have and how the rest of us live and really how high they are paid. 
just my 2 cents!


----------



## Lefley

Garno said:


> Probably would if you also included some starting chisels and stuff


i love projects! i often see woodturners exchanging turnings ie a completed hollow form ( roughed out and sanded) then sent to a woodburner or painter to finish. the collaboration is excellent usually!


----------



## akirk

Mine has been dispatched - should arrive on Monday all going well...


----------



## Lefley

is it weird that i'm thinking about next year already! i use to do the not so secret santa thing in AAW , nice people but this site is more personal shall i say! smaller group, and different ideas. And i feel a lot closer to the Uk than the usa. my step father was from mitcham commons, sutton surrey,
My wife is from Surrey,BC canada , but that's a whole other story. i was always told don't go near surrey girls!
i was born in Peterborough,canada with our school having a sister school in peterborough england,

i just got a huge box of maple burl blocks. 3x3 by 6 - 12" long, pepper mill blanks. i think that could be top of list! 
My wood room is crying to make things to lower stock and make room. all dried burl!


----------



## Lefley

my wood room


----------



## Garno

Mine left the country Friday 25 November 2022, No further update since then.
I sent it first class signed for so should arrive any day hopefully


----------



## Stigmorgan

@Lefley wow that's a lot of wood, I'm very very jealous  
The children finish school today for the 2 week Christmas holiday so I shall be spending some of my "work" time next week collecting some of the extremely splayed silver birch that is out around the edge of the school field, it's been out on the ground for about 3 years but some of it is still solid and without cracks, can't wait to bring it in and dry it out


----------



## Lefley

Garno said:


> Mine left the country Friday 25 November 2022, No further update since then.
> I sent it first class signed for so should arrive any day hopefully


it's on my kitchen table! i just hope mine arrives in time. it's in two parcels , one wood. one liquid, didn't want to put the two in same box!


----------



## Lefley

Stigmorgan said:


> @Lefley wow that's a lot of wood, I'm very very jealous
> The children finish school today for the 2 week Christmas holiday so I shall be spending some of my "work" time next week collecting some of the extremely splayed silver birch that is out around the edge of the school field, it's been out on the ground for about 3 years but some of it is still solid and without cracks, can't wait to bring it in and dry it out


could always send you some maple burl. i would not even notice it missing. well that's not true, i do name each piece.


----------



## Stigmorgan

Lefley said:


> could always send you some maple burl. i would not even notice it missing. well that's not true, i do name each piece.


I never say no to wood


----------



## Garno

Lefley said:


> it's on my kitchen table! i just hope mine arrives in time. it's in two parcels , one wood. one liquid, didn't want to put the two in same box!



Oh now I am intrigued


----------



## Lefley

Garno said:


> Oh now I am intrigued


looking good one box expected delivery the 19 the second the 20th.
come on britishpost!


----------



## thetyreman

recieved mine today! thanks santa, I'll wait until christmas day before opening it.


----------



## bp122

Posted today.


----------



## --Tom--

Made some decent progress today, will be getting it on its way on Monday - anyone know a reliable courier?


----------



## Lefley

--Tom-- said:


> Made some decent progress today, will be getting it on its way on Monday - anyone know a reliable courier?


Santa's sleigh this time of year!


----------



## Rodpr

Received today! Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## Rodpr

8 more sleeps!


----------



## Stigmorgan

--Tom-- said:


> Made some decent progress today, will be getting it on its way on Monday - anyone know a reliable courier?


DPD Delivery | Send A Parcel | UK Drop Off Couriers | Parcel2Go DPD aren't too terrible


----------



## akirk

post office special delivery - being prioritised during the strikes


----------



## bp122

DPD / Hermes (Evri) in the absence of Royal mail.


----------



## Escudo

Good News.

I have just tracked my parcel and it is due to be delivered within the next hour!

Phew.

Tony.


----------



## Garno

Escudo said:


> Good News.
> 
> I have just tracked my parcel and it is due to be delivered within the next hour!
> 
> Phew.
> 
> Tony.



Lol I know exactly how you feel, 
Getting confirmation of delivery is such a relief.


----------



## Stigmorgan

However it means whoever gets a delivery in the next hour or so will know who sent it


----------



## Phil Pascoe

Not necessarily.


----------



## Lefley

looks like mine is driving around england. tracking shows it in a little truck now.  Don't really know what that means !


----------



## Stigmorgan

@Lefley it means there's a very good chance it will be delivered this week


----------



## Phil Pascoe

A few still to be sent - get your fingers out, please.


----------



## Stigmorgan

Not received anything yet .


----------



## akirk

I received a parcel yesterday which I assume is the secret santa- though no indication… will wait until Christmas Day to open it


----------



## Garno

A parcel (a big one) has just arrived from Canada


----------



## Lefley

Garno said:


> A parcel (a big one) has just arrived from Canada


hopefully it's sister arrives tommorrow, i sent them a day apart, BUT, like last year. i was just in the garage spraying lacquer on cabinets and noticed i forgot to put the card in again. That's two years in a row! That's why i usually get my wife to pack boxes!!! Grrrrrr.


----------



## Stigmorgan

Garno said:


> A parcel (a big one) has just arrived from Canada


And we all know that this and the one to follow are the two we ALL want to see the most


----------



## akirk

akirk said:


> I received a parcel yesterday which I assume is the secret santa- though no indication… will wait until Christmas Day to open it


Received a second such parcel today, and then realised that they are both parcels from ebay purchases last month which were delayed in the post - so no Secret Santa yet! (both opened and confirmed to be the ebay purchases.)


----------



## Lefley

akirk said:


> Received a second such parcel today, and then realised that they are both parcels from ebay purchases last month which were delayed in the post - so no Secret Santa yet! (both opened and confirmed to be the ebay purchases.)


is the post over in England still having work stoppages or strikes?


----------



## Phil Pascoe

Yes.


----------



## Lefley

Stigmorgan said:


> And we all know that this and the one to follow are the two we ALL want to see the most


not much to see this year. i've been so busy working, i felt bad not putting more me time into my gift.

l love seeing every gift. i wish a lot more people would get involved. i believe secret santa is really a viechle to obtain a few more life long friends. Not just receive a gift. we all get complacent and forget it's a big world out there, and joining the secret santa club certainly only has benefits. i know i've met a few new friends, and i love to hear little bits and pieces of another culture each year. 

i've heard people say i can't join secret santa as i'm not a good enough wood worker. That certainly is not what it is about. i'd rather receive a gift from a beginner woodworker that has put a bit of his heart and soul into something, while thinking about me. For instance i received a gift from a really high end wood turner years ago. a nice gift but i'm sure they turned around and grabbed one of there 100's of signature turnings off the shelf and put in a box. No thinking involved. 

Then like last year i received one of the best gifts ever. Garno, ( an excellent woodturner), took the time to see i was also a cook. printed off some english sausage recipes, made me a beautiful pen with a personalized case, amount other things. i still talk about this to all my friends. Thst gift made my year. so if anyone is on the fence about joining for next year, don't hesitate. you will have fun making something for someone else and maybe even acquiring a new friend. The best gift ever!


----------



## Stigmorgan

2 packages just arrived, I'm guessing one of them is from my secret Santa but perhaps if you don't mind letting @Phil Pascoe know either way and he can let me know


----------



## --Tom--

Mine went off with the courier today, fingers crossed it will arrive safely and in time


----------



## scooby

Lefley said:


> not much to see this year. i've been so busy working, i felt bad not putting more me time into my gift.
> 
> l love seeing every gift. i wish a lot more people would get involved. i believe secret santa is really a viechle to obtain a few more life long friends. Not just receive a gift. we all get complacent and forget it's a big world out there, and joining the secret santa club certainly only has benefits. i know i've met a few new friends, and i love to hear little bits and pieces of another culture each year.
> 
> i've heard people say i can't join secret santa as i'm not a good enough wood worker. That certainly is not what it is about. i'd rather receive a gift from a beginner woodworker that has put a bit of his heart and soul into something, while thinking about me. For instance i received a gift from a really high end wood turner years ago. a nice gift but i'm sure they turned around and grabbed one of there 100's of signature turnings off the shelf and put in a box. No thinking involved.
> 
> Then like last year i received one of the best gifts ever. Garno, ( an excellent woodturner), took the time to see i was also a cook. printed off some english sausage recipes, made me a beautiful pen with a personalized case, amount other things. i still talk about this to all my friends. Thst gift made my year. so if anyone is on the fence about joining for next year, don't hesitate. you will have fun making something for someone else and maybe even acquiring a new friend. The best gift ever!


Well said


----------



## Phil Pascoe

Still a couple to go according to my records.


----------



## Stigmorgan

Awww come on guys let's avoid having any Sadsacks on Sunday


----------



## Garno

Just seen my Not so Secret Santa 2nd parcel from Canada is out for delivery today, great news as Royal Mail including parcel force are on strike from tomorrow until after Christmas.


----------



## Lefley

Garno said:


> Just seen my Not so Secret Santa 2nd parcel from Canada is out for delivery today, great news as Royal Mail including parcel force are on strike from tomorrow until after Christmas.


yes. looks like santa pulled it off. shipping from canada in 8 days. 6 business days! nobody at customs getting a chunk of coal this year!


----------



## Lefley

How's the weather over where you guys are. I've been stuck in the house all week!!!!!! Looks like christmas day will get warmer. even ski hills have closed here due to cold!!!! Alls i can hear is my furnace running full time eating up our money and gas!


----------



## --Tom--

Mine has arrived


----------



## akirk

sent and I think received - but nothing arrived as yet...


----------



## Stigmorgan

Lefley said:


> How's the weather over where you guys are. I've been stuck in the house all week!!!!!! Looks like christmas day will get warmer. even ski hills have closed here due to cold!!!! Alls i can hear is my furnace running full time eating up our money and gas!


Last week was cold, here in Surrey one day was -8 so nothing like you get but it's enough to cause chaos in the UK, schools boiler broke down so had to shut the school for 1 day while it was fixed. Now it's just wet and windy.


----------



## Lefley

Stigmorgan said:


> Last week was cold, here in Surrey one day was -8 so nothing like you get but it's enough to cause chaos in the UK, schools boiler broke down so had to shut the school for 1 day while it was fixed. Now it's just wet and windy.


yes we get a dry cold. i remember my step father telling me a story. when he first moved from Surrey England to Canada back in 1970 he said the first winter here he wore a sweater all winter even though the temperature dropped to - 25 c some days. he said the dry cold was nothing like the damp cold they got in UK. he said that cold went through to your bones , while our dry cold was refreshing!


Lefley said:


> How's the weather over where you guys are. I've been stuck in the house all week!!!!!! Looks like christmas day will get warmer. even ski hills have closed here due to cold!!!! Alls i can hear is my furnace running full time eating up our money and gas!


Hey you guys, you are not suppose to like this post!!!!  There is nothing to like about -30, dog can go out and do his business and be back at door in under 5 seconds!


----------



## Garno

--Tom-- said:


> Mine has arrived
> View attachment 149576



Lucky to get it, Doesn't look as though there are any stamps on it, also very vague with the address


----------



## Garno

My 2nd parcel from a Secret Santa based in Canada has arrived.

Roll on Christmas day


----------



## Stigmorgan

Garno said:


> My 2nd parcel from a Secret Santa based in Canada has arrived.
> 
> Roll on Christmas day


Only 3 more sleeps


----------



## Phil Pascoe

Stig - I found a little book about the history of my junior school (published in 1965, the year I left). It said that after WW1 the caretaker's first job of the day was to light the twenty two stoves.


----------



## Stigmorgan

Phil Pascoe said:


> Stig - I found a little book about the history of my junior school (published in 1965, the year I left). It said that after WW1 the caretaker's first job of the day was to light the twenty two stoves.


Wow that would have taken some time  glad we have mains gas for the kitchen takes me 45 minutes to an hour to open up and restock all the toilets paper and soap.


----------



## Stigmorgan

Not going to name and embarrass but this evening I received an early Christmas gift from a fellow member (100% not my Secret Santa), the gift is a years membership to the American Association of Woodturners, I was so surprised and touched by this amazing gift I got emotional and SWMBO had to share her tissues ☺
So to my newest Friend I want to say thank you, acts of kindness like this mean the world to me and are never forgotten 

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE


----------



## Lefley

Okay. 4 sleeps to go! 2 big ones and two naps! Suppose to go from -30 to -2 on Christmas day! finally. 

on s sad note. i was going to turn a Platter for a friend for christmas. and i have tore my shop apart twice! getting really upset!


----------



## Fitzroy

Lefley said:


> Okay. 4 sleeps to go! 2 big ones and two naps! Suppose to go from -30 to -2 on Christmas day! finally.
> 
> on s sad note. i was going to turn a Platter for a friend for christmas. and i have tore my shop apart twice! getting really upset!


Oh no, I hate it when you know you have something, perhaps you’ve even seen it, but can you find it!


----------



## stuckinthemud

A huge parcel was waiting for me when I got home from work last night. A colleague is dropping part 1 off on his way to visit family tonight. Didn’t manage to complete part 2 yet but it will be dispatched before new year


----------



## Linus

Fitzroy said:


> Oh no, I hate it when you know you have something, perhaps you’ve even seen it, but can you find it!


It's in the shavings - of course!


----------



## Lefley

Linus said:


> It's in the shavings - of course!


ya, i took the shavings to the dump when i cleaned my shop up 2 weeks ago to spray lacquer and paint on a bunch of cabinets! grrr!


----------



## akirk

A parcel turned up today - looks amazing!


----------



## Phil Pascoe

I've started another thread for pictures so as to make them more easily found in the future.
Please keep that one for pictures alone.


----------



## Escudo

Hello Phil,

Just catching up on the thread. Looking forward to seeing all the gifts tomorrow.

I have received my gift and it is under the tree!

Merry Christmas everyone.

Cheers, Tony.


----------



## Lefley

Merry Christmas everyone. it's 12:37 am in canada. heading to bed. dog had to go out for a pee. i quess it's almost light out there ! Hope everyone has an awesome day!


----------



## bp122

Thank you very much, Santa (UKW's real life Santa that is Mr. Pascoe) for this amazing assortment of gifts.

There are two recipe books from my motherland and a few very useful woodworking books.

Then this gorgeous carving mallet (always wanted one but never expected to have such a beautiful one) and a rolling pin for rolling them chapattis 

Merry Christmas everyone and an outstanding effort again this year herding the cats, @Phil Pascoe


----------



## Rodpr

Phil Pascoe said:


> I've started another thread for pictures so as to make them more easily found in the future.
> Please keep that one for pictures alone.


Hi Phil, I couldn't find the new thread. Can you give us a link to it? And many thanks again for doing all the secret santa organising again!


----------



## Garno

Rodpr said:


> Hi Phil, I couldn't find the new thread. Can you give us a link to it? And many thanks again for doing all the secret santa organising again!











Secret Santa 2022 - post your pictures here.


Keep this thread exclusively for photos, please.




www.ukworkshop.co.uk


----------



## Phil Pascoe

bp122 said:


> Thank you very much, Santa (UKW's real life Santa that is Mr. Pascoe) for this amazing assortment of gifts.
> 
> There are two recipe books from my motherland and a few very useful woodworking books.
> 
> Then this gorgeous carving mallet (always wanted one but never expected to have such a beautiful one) and a rolling pin for rolling them chapattis
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone and an outstanding effort again this year herding the cats, @Phil Pascoe
> 
> View attachment 149737
> View attachment 149738
> View attachment 149739
> View attachment 149741


Incidentally the centre marks are not left on because of carelessness, it's so if the pin gets damaged or wears it can be skimmed flat again easily on a lathe in a minute or two.


----------



## Lefley

Wow , i just opened the most amazingly perfect turned pen i've ever seen, along with some very awesome 3d printed desk toppers and a 3d Duck( which my wife has claimed) . Thank you Garno ! It's 5:28 am here, so i Will post pictures later on today,


----------



## Stigmorgan

Some absolutely amazing gifts above, can't wait to see what others get (and hoping mine is well received too), just opened mine, wow wow wow oh wow, SS you are amazing, a texturing tool which is spooky cos I've been looking at getting one recently  a small skew/detail tool and a lovely little measuring device, the handles are beautifully turned and comfortable in the hand, I can't wait to get out and use them. Thankyou thankyou thankyou


----------



## stuckinthemud

Hand made frame saw in brass and cherry with hand made saw blade and detail band saw blade. Heirloom quality and every part hand made. Will be treasured and well used in equal doses. 12 year old single malt as well?!! So generous. Thank you SS


----------



## Phil Pascoe

Well, I'm doing well this Xmas - I've a Ukranian woman called Anna waiting for me and I've won an Iphone and a Smeg kettle. No S/S yet, it's lost ............. it's probably in the same place as my Scheppach vacuum cleaner from Aldi, that's lost as well.


----------



## stuckinthemud

Was trying for a sad face. Sorry to hear that Phil, hope it shows up soon


----------



## Phil Pascoe

Worth waiting for. I know my S/S obviously, but won't identify him so if he wishes to that's up to him.
The kitchen knife is niolox steel and desert ironwood, the marking knife O1 and boxwood. Wonderful.
Thank you, S/S.


----------



## Phil Pascoe

I have no idea what happened with @Droogs or his S/S. He was last here on 6/12, but looked in on WH2 on 20/12.


----------



## Stigmorgan

Phil Pascoe said:


> I have no idea what happened with @Droogs or his S/S. He was last here on 6/12, but looked in on WH2 on 20/12.


Hope he's ok.


----------



## MikeK

Phil Pascoe said:


> I have no idea what happened with @Droogs or his S/S. He was last here on 6/12, but looked in on WH2 on 20/12.





Stigmorgan said:


> Hope he's ok.



He's fine. I spoke with him this evening and he had computer problems before Christmas which prevented him from contacting anyone. He'll be back online soon. He told me he posted his Secret Santa gift before Christmas.


----------



## Escudo

I was also thinking the same.

Glad to know he will back soon and hope he liked his S/S gift.

Happy New Year.

Tony (Escudo).


----------



## Lefley

Happy New Year from Western Canada. The reason I say Western Canada is a remember a funny story from when I was a kid. My step fathers cousin and friend came over from England for a two week holiday! Being two young bobbies, one a detective the other guarded the queens ducks! Two days after they got here they went and rented a car and told my step father they were going to drive out to British Columbia to see as much of Canada as possible. What they failed to realize just how big Canada was. After a short talk and a laugh, they realized they neither had the time or the money to drive 4,500 km ( one way)from Peterborough, Ontario. To B.C .They also never realized Canada was about 7,200 km Across.


----------



## Phil Pascoe

Phil Pascoe said:


> I have no idea what happened with @Droogs or his S/S. He was last here on 6/12, but looked in on WH2 on 20/12.


He'll be back.


----------

